# NY Governor



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo: Some Conservatives ?Have No Place in the State of New York? | TheBlaze.com

How there are any conservative minded folk or preppers left in NY is beyond me... I'd abandon ship if I were there...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The maybe he should refund the tax dollars he has stolen from them over the years and show them to the state line...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

In many cases, leaving is not all that easy. There are lot's of things to consider and get in order. I moved to Texas about 1980 and it was 3 years to make the move once I had decided. I still don't regret it. Texas has been very good to me.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

The tyrants know they have won so they are becoming more brazen.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I remember reading that the guy in there before Cuomo was quoted as saying if he knew raising taxes is all it would take to drive Rush Limbaugh out of the state, he would have done it 10 years earlier.

It's just stupid. These are the same people who whine about treating people like second class citizens, yet it's open season on conservatives??? Hypocrisy...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This should be main stream news but of course it's not. Could you imagine Wyoming having a governor saying all liberals who oppose gun rights, are pro gay marriage and pro abortion need to leave the state? His remarks are inciting violence and should be impeachable if you ask me.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like just eliminated most of NY


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

He an a$$hole.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm. Let me see. The way I understand it is that New York state already has one of the highest tax rates in the country. Yet they can't make ends meet and keep trying to raise taxes. They have too many takers and not enough makers.
So, in the Democratic squirrel cage that substitutes for their brains, they are openly telling the segment of society that pays the most taxes to leave? Do I have that right?
Don't laugh, guys. This is the model the Dems would love to put in place for the whole country.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Just another politician expressing his true feelings about people that are not inline with him...Unfortunately this is what New Yorkers voted for so they have to live with it....It'll turn into another gangster run city like Chicago.. If it hasn't already...Ill never go there so It don't really concern me....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

They forgot to add in this commercial that Constitution believers and freedom lovers need not apply.


----------



## LANCERCO001 (Jan 20, 2014)

do we have any New Yorkers on this forum because as of late I've heard some frightening shit coming out of New York in connection to the current weapons ban and possible search and confiscation of those that no longer meet state regulations. my news sources are not great but one of the rumors going about is that with local PD declaring they don't have the man power, they'll have national guard assist with the program. an since the NG are no longer part of the military and at-hear to DHS there would be no infringement on Posse Comitatus. like i said my sources are not great and i wanted to check the facts. any help would be greatly appreciated. 

its funny that this is the same state government that accidentally made all of their police officer criminals over night because of new magazine bans


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We used to have but the have all been tak... vanished - they have all vanished.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

They haven't all vanished Paul. I may be the only one left though, haven't seen many others lately. 

Lancer, I haven't heard any threats of using NG to enforce the unSAFE Act. Most of the upstate communities have been fighting the whole thing. Those communities have filed resolutions against the unSAFE Act and urged it's repeal. Local Sheriffs across the state have said they don't agree with it and a few have outright said they won't enforce it. This leaves enforcement on the state police.

In regards to the original post, I can't say I'm at all surprised by Cuomo's comments. I am surprised that he actually said it out loud. I've never been registered with a political party even though my political views lean towards the conservative, never even considered registering really. I am now considering registering as a republican as a result of his comments. Maybe losing some of his voting block will have an effect on him. 

Inceptor is right for many leaving isn't an option, I know it's not an option for me right now so I have to stand and fight. Eventually I'll get out of here but for now I'm kind of trapped here. I am almost willing to accept that New York is a lost cause but the deciding factor will be whether or not this jackass gets re-elected in November. Unfortunately for the rest of NY we are out numbered by the city dwellers and the liberals have those areas locked up for votes so unless all of the upstate voters turn out to vote him out we'll be stuck with him for another 4 years.

Those of you that have been supportive of those of us behind enemy lines, I thank you.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

When you finally get to leave, be sure to turn off the light. Vermin work best in the dark.


----------



## LANCERCO001 (Jan 20, 2014)

Infidel said:


> They haven't all vanished Paul. I may be the only one left though, haven't seen many others lately.
> 
> Lancer, I haven't heard any threats of using NG to enforce the unSAFE Act. Most of the upstate communities have been fighting the whole thing. Those communities have filed resolutions against the unSAFE Act and urged it's repeal. Local Sheriffs across the state have said they don't agree with it and a few have outright said they won't enforce it. This leaves enforcement on the state police.
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply


----------

